# Cameron Highlands Pit Viper (Popeia nebularis) Feeding Video



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I recorded this last night and just threw it all together. These are by far my favourite Vipers in my collection. Still rare in the hobby and these will be a future breeding project but they are only 2 years old currently.

YouTube - Cameron Highlands Pit Viper (Popeia nebularis) Feeding

Western Green Mamba feeding video coming next...

Laurie


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

great video Laurie but it does amaze me how similar to whitelip and vogels they are and all different families


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Loved it!
xXx


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely love them! Gorgeous snakes very nice indeed.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Great video Laurie, i really like this species!


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

i didnt realise that pit viers could move their fangs independently of each other! amazing videos :2thumb:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments - I'll try and get videos up regularly. The next one is going to be a venomous Snake feeding compilation I think. Or maybe a few short ones on the basics of venomous keeping to cover some of the frequently asked questions...

Laurie


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

you will soon be known as viperkeeper 2 lol


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> you will soon be known as viperkeeper 2 lol


For a second I thought you said viperlover!!!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Big fan of these beauts.


----------



## python lover09 (Nov 7, 2009)

wow nice, beautiful snake, great vid


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Big fan of these beauts.


 Bring me back a 14ft Indian King and they are yours Owen!


----------



## andybe18 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow - never realised when we went wandering through the Cameron Highlands that these beauties could have been around!


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Great vid! Its unusual to me to see a snake just bite down and not wrap up or constrict! Cool!


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

Moodie said:


> Great vid! Its unusual to me to see a snake just bite down and not wrap up or constrict! Cool!


i dont know of many venomous that will constrict :whistling2:


awesome video and some stunning snakes


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

gorgeous looking snakes, I love how vivid the greens are. A really interesting video to watch


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

very nice well done:2thumb:


----------

